# bubbles in new drywall mud



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, I am trying to make some walls perfectly smooth in preparation for new primer and more wallpaper and faux paint.

I stripped off wallpaper from a bathroom wall, scrubbed off wallpaper paste, used PASO chemical deglosser, then lightly sandpapered. Then I applied ProForm all purpose joint compound, almost a whole bucket. Results were fine, no bubbles. I ran out so I bought more of the same. When I apply the second bucket I get bubbles which look like white acne, maybe a hundred tiny bubbles in a square inch and some places as large as 1/16" bubbles. Sanding them leaves little craters. I have never had this happen before.
I did the same thing in a different bathroom and this did not happen, same 36 year old paint underneath, same wallpaper paste same deglosser, same joint compound(from first bucket). Different wallpaper. No mud from the second bucket.

I also used PASO and sandpaper on other walls which have never been wallpapered and got good results from the first bucket but did have bubbles from the second bucket. So I don't think it had anything to do with wallpaper.

I have looked at the mud in the second bucket and while applying and don't see any bubbles. They appear a little later before it even dries.

I do not stir or whip the mud just trowel it directly from the bucket onto the wall and smooth it out, same as in the other rooms.
This does not happen everywhere, just some places.

Am I doing something wrong or could something be causing gas from one layer of mud to the second? 
I also did a kitchen and did not get these results.
Any help would be appreciated.
gail


----------



## Water Guy (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know what mud you are using, but I always thin my mud with a little water to get the consistency that I want. Lots of stirring to get everything smoth and even. Mud out of the bucket is always too thick.

Mick


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

*ProForm drywall joint compound*

ProForm mud and it is the right consistency for me, all others have been too thick. Ganahl sells it. Previous buckets have given me no problems.


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

*correction*

I just did a little more just now, and the bubbles show up right away. If I work it the bubbles go away. I'm letting it dry for a while and then I'll check it. I think I used to work it more, but I'm getting better at putting it on smoothly and don't need to work it so much now.
How much do you work it? I previously went up and down maybe ten times then sideways then up and down until perfectly smooth. Now I can get it smooth sometimes in one or two swipe.

I put some on a scrap of drywall to take to the hardware store and noticed it.

Problem solved: 1. Bubbles are in the mud, work it until the bubbles are gone, they don't come back. 2. Buy a different brand next time


----------



## Water Guy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Gail,
I don't think that you have to abandon ProForm because of the bubbles. Normally I take enough mud for the job out of the bucket + a little bit more. I put it in another spotless bucket with a little water just to mix it and work it. I never dip into the 'virgin' mud except to remore the *working* mud. Keeping everything clean including your knives and having the proper consistincy is the key. One or two passes and not overworking the mud will also keep bubbles out.

Good for you for getting your job done!

Mick


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

Something underneath is causing this to happen or the first coat was not completely dry. Some compound like to be 100% bone dry before the next coat. 

Scrape as many bubbles as you can off. Thin you mud a bit. You want to try to do a very thin skim coat over your prior coats making sure to fill in the holes. Go different directions to get the best result. Put mud on one way, smooth out the other way. Let that dry completely then repeat if necessary.


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

The first coat has dried about a week, the coats are very thin. I do shower in this room though, the other shower well I'm hitting it with a sledge hammer to no avail. Got a chisel today, that works.

Got some new mud and just opened it and it is dry and caked, the lid was not on. I keep forgetting to check if stuff has been sold before. Finding stores used to return bad merchandise to the maker but this last year they just put it on the shelves hoping somebody will buy it and keep it. Or give it as a gift. Went thru 4 Radio Shack answering machines before I got one that had all the parts, some had comments written on the instructions. One just did not work.

Anyway, back to the point, I'll finish off the bubbly bucket by working it more and get something different next time. There is not a batch or lot number so I won't know when they get a different batch, too bad because I liked the thickness of this brand.

Got a 12" knife today so the walls should be very flat with the next coat. Watched a video last night and it said it was good if you could smooth it out in two swipes. I had thought maybe that was my problem.
gail


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You have a goofy mix there. Regular joint compound will do that too. Just work it a little and you will be fine.


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, that's my opinion exactly. I got a previous brand today and I'll use it.
gail


----------



## rbinpalmharbor (Oct 31, 2012)

*Air bubbles in drywall mud*

I had the same problem a few weeks ago. The problem only occured on the ceiling over the toilet, small little air bubbles. The other area of the ceiling was fine. I can only guess moisture from the tank and bowl caused some moisture to condensate on the ceiling thereby causing the problem.

I just covered the tank and bowl with plastic and woila....problem solved.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If they are just pinholes and not more like blisters- a fairly common issue. 
I just give them a tight mud after prime, sand and spot prime those. Takes very little time to fix. Usually after a prime I find other stuff to touch up, so that is just a part of the process.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey gail,
Your problems are most likely caused because you’re sanding the areas you previously mudded. Instead of sanding, when the mud dries just scrape any ridges with your patching knife. *Do not* sand until you’re ready to prime. It’s the sanding between coats that is causing the bubbles.tomorrow

Or, a drywall contractor once told me if you mix in a little dish soap to the mud it will prevent bubbles. Don’t know about that, I never tried it, but I do know about the sanding. As long as you sand your patches, you’ll have bubbles the next time you mud over them.


I just noticed the date of this post. Oh well, maybe it will help someone else tomorrow.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

spraygunn said:


> Hey gail,
> Your problems are most likely caused because you’re sanding the areas you previously mudded. Instead of sanding, when the mud dries just scrape any ridges with your patching knife. *Do not* sand until you’re ready to prime. It’s the sanding between coats that is causing the bubbles.tomorrow
> 
> Or, a drywall contractor once told me if you mix in a little dish soap to the mud it will prevent bubbles. Don’t know about that, I never tried it, but I do know about the sanding. As long as you sand your patches, you’ll have bubbles the next time you mud over them.
> ...



Please dont put soap in your mud, it's not a good Ideal


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

gailquilter2 said:


> ProForm mud and it is the right consistency for me, all others have been too thick. Ganahl sells it. Previous buckets have given me no problems.


black lid ,national gypsum Gold Bond, Proform is one of the best muds on the market and is my favorite mud to use through my taping gun. It was a "machine grade" mud from it's birth, decades befor the term was even used.
....little know fact, even by a lot of pro's, Proform is the whitest mud on the market.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

drywallfinisher said:


> Please dont put soap in your mud, it's not a good Ideal


May not be a good idea but it works.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are some thoughts on that; http://www.google.com/search?q=add ...2eb7d0ba9bba82d&bpcl=37189454&biw=853&bih=504

Gary


----------



## 1950home (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you thought about thinning the mud down to where you can put it on the wall with a 9” roller? Go back with your trowel to get it smooth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUxt_DQlSR8


----------

